# GPU-Z Disconnected my Graphics Card



## warriargh (Jun 15, 2016)

I tried to upload my BIOS to the database to try and help out and I knew it would disconnect my graphics card (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M) but I figured it would just immediately plug it back in. So why is that? And how can I get my graphics card to work again.

Right now I am running off a separate card, the not-so-great Intel HD Graphics 4600, and it just does not allow me to run the games that I want.

I also tried going into the BIOS to try and remedy the situation and was unable to find any option to be able to switch graphics cards.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 15, 2016)

GPU-Z should indeed reenable the card when the BIOS reading is done. Go into device manager, right click the graphics card and select enable


----------



## StefanM (Jul 6, 2016)

This seems to happen with with mobile GPUs whose VBIOS is embedded in the main BIOS (and can't be dumped).

The goofballs at NVIDIA did it themselves and made a screenshot from a disabled GPU

Coincidentially i have the same GPU








However  you can grab a copy of the VBIOS from the registry (and convert it to binary format).

_[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0001\Session]
"vbios"=..._


----------



## StefanM (Aug 19, 2016)

FYI: the disconnect issue has been fixed in NVFlash 5.319

Mobile GPU support is still limited to MXM versions, those with VBIOS embedded in main BIOS fail with:

_Identifying EEPROM...
Command complete with error, Error code = 0x0003
Command id:0002 Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_EID failed
Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NONE
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_EID_RD_ERROR 
EEPROM ID process failed. 
_
NB:
NVFlash 5.319 adds support for:
_
GeForce GTX 1060   
GeForce GTX 1060 6GB   
GeForce GTX 1060 3GB   
Quadro P5000   
GeForce GTX 1070   
GeForce GTX 1080   
Quadro P6000   
TITAN X (Pascal)   
Tesla P100-SXM2-16GB   
Tesla P100-PCIE-16GB

Build Information
  - Build Date: Aug 15 2016
  - Build Time: 14:07:24
  - Build CL: 21051284
_


----------

